# Routes around CU Medical campus Aurora?



## jeepman (Nov 6, 2005)

I will be spending weekdays in Aurora on CU medical campus the next 6 months for work, I will be traveling home on the weekends. I have been looking at maps trying to find a good route for evening training rides. If anybody has some recommendations I would appreciate it.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with riding around there but maybe this will help?

https://www.auroragov.org/CityHall/Maps/TrailandBikeMaps/index.htm


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Tough part of town to ride in. Surrounded on all sides by some of the um, more "interesting" parts of town. I would almost drive over into Stapleton or Lowry and ride west from there. Severn or 7th Ave west will take you just North of Washington (Wash) Park where you can drop into the park off of Marian. Good lap riding in the park.


----------



## jeepman (Nov 6, 2005)

"interesting" is correct. I drove around last weekend looking for routes and well I was hoping somebody had a better idea. Wondering about driving over to the area just off Pena Blvd. I will keep checking or will be hitting the indoor trainer early this year.


----------



## jeepman (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the link, I will check it out.


----------



## scottR3 (Aug 13, 2013)

your best bet would be to head East and pick up the Cherry Creek trail. It crosses Colfax about half a mile or so East of I-225. From there you can take it South on a nice path all the way to Cherry Creek reservoir and join the rest of the riders as we do our workouts there. Takes me about 25 minutes from Alameda to hit the park, nice path and only two street crossings (at stoplights)


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

There is a MUT that intersects Fitzsimmons parkway at Montview that runs up Sand Creek, and intersects the Colorado Front Range Trail that will eventually take you out to the Platte River Trail. Sand Creek and that Portion of Front Range and Platte are pretty empty, though they don't run through great parts of town. Might not be what you are looking for for a training ride. 

If you have a car, it takes about 10-15 minutes to Drive down Havana to Parker, and Parker over to 9 mile station. Once the light rail line from colfax to 9 mile is done you could take that down to 9 mile and ride around Cherry Creek Res, there is a bus that runs that route as well. From 9 mile you can get on the Cherry creek path which leads into Cherry Creek Park. The park itself is a great place to ride in. A full circuit requires riding on the MUT, but you can get in a lot of hill repeats/circuits by riding access roads inside the park.

edited for readibility


----------



## jeepman (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks to all. I have rode the Cherry Creek path and it is nice. I have not ridden around the reservoir I will check it out.


----------

